
Show HN: The Reader View of Wikipedia - thereaderwiki
https://thereaderwiki.com/en/
======
Jaruzel
Pet peeve of mine... 'wiki' does not exclusively mean Wikipedia. Wiki is the
name for all of the early directly editable content based websites.

All in all though, this is nice to look at, but doesn't really add anything
over and above the mobile version. Maybe you should add theme options for
people who really don't like the standard Wikipedia colour scheme (or for
colourblind people / low-vision users) that would add a unique service that
Wikipedia doesn't offer.

------
kreetx
This doesn't work on mobile. Looks like a fixed-width single column page
that's too wide, but can't check for actual reason now because am on mobile.

------
applecrazy
Layout-wise, this looks like the mobile version of Wikipedia:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Solve_It](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Solve_It)
(compared to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Solve_It](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Solve_It))

What other features does this offer?

~~~
forgotmypw
For one thing, it offers all the sections not collapsing every time you load
the fucking page...

~~~
notatoad
when opening m.wikipedia on desktop, none of the sections are collapsed.

~~~
forgotmypw
Thank you for this useful piece of information. What browser are you using? Do
you have JS enabled? Have you tried it on a mobile device, the target segment
for m.?

~~~
notatoad
On a mobile device, they are collapsed. On desktop, they are not. that was the
point of my comment saying that on desktop they are not collapsed.

as a comparison to the linked reader view, which only works on desktop, the
behaviour on mobile isn't really relevant.

~~~
exergy
And totally orthogonal to his point. It was pretty obvious his point was about
using it on mobile, whereas your post came across as pedantic and flippant.
Specially when you say things like "the behaviour on mobile isn't really
relevant" about the mobile version of the website!

~~~
scarcely
Why are people so aggressive towards each other on this website lmao

------
Raphmedia
I really like Wikiwand and the Chrome extension that automatically redirects
you to it. The layout can be a little wide for some but on a big 4k screen
it's perfect.

[http://www.wikiwand.com/](http://www.wikiwand.com/)

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wikiwand-
wikipedia...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/wikiwand-wikipedia-
modern/emffkefkbkpkgpdeeooapgaicgmcbolj)

~~~
Raphmedia
Example link:
[http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Paper](http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Paper)

------
zichy
Please do not remove the link underline in continuous text. It makes the links
inaccessible for people who cannot perceive color differences.[1]

[1]
[https://www.w3.org/TR/WCAG20-TECHS/F73.html](https://www.w3.org/TR/WCAG20-TECHS/F73.html)

------
combatentropy
Wikipedia lets you change its look. It has six themes. Plus you can add your
own CSS. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Preferences#mw-
prefsec...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Preferences#mw-prefsection-
rendering)

~~~
gnicholas
Can you post screenshots of what they look like? I can't even see them without
creating an account and logging in, and I don't really want to do that sight-
unseen.

------
vezycash
I'm using a mobile browser with JavaScript turned off. Site isn't responsive.
Requires horizontal scrolling.

~~~
lux0n
It's not responsive with JavaScript enabled either.

------
xiii1408
Wikipedia has themes and also lets you add whatever custom CSS you want to
your account.

My personal favorite is WiTeX, which makes Wikipedia look like a LaTeX
document [1].

[1] [https://github.com/AndrewBelt/WiTeX](https://github.com/AndrewBelt/WiTeX)

------
anoncake
Removing everything related to editing is actually harmful. Wikipedia is
losing editors as is.

------
piinbinary
I recently learned that wikipedia allows you to set custom CSS for your user:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:User_style](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Help:User_style)

------
anant90
For me, adding a simple .m between en and wikipedia in the url does the job
well enough :)

------
jxramos
Very nice indeed! I was just in the user contributions view and article
history view, those records are so horrendously aligned its nearly unreadable.
Would be nice to have a table rendering of all that.

------
bargol
Wikipedia Rotane theme for Stylish extension is better IMO.

------
DyslexicAtheist
would be nice to be able to consume this via RSS

------
agumonkey
Pretty amazing

------
dana321
A blueprint for how the web should be.

~~~
Kiro
No, doesn't work on mobile.

~~~
dana321
Needs bootstrapping!

